# MTB: Nassahegan, Burlington, CT - 6/24 and 6/26



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

Would like to do a midweek ride there, probably Tuesday or Thursday. Starting at about 6:30. Who else?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 20, 2008)

A strong possibility for me.  Tuesday or Thursday both work equally well for me at this point.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

I can probably and just might do both nights.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> i Can Probably And Just Might Do Both Nights.



Addict! How were the shoes? When do the pedals arrive?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

I got the pedals and shoes already, but the shoe size conversion chart they listed was wrong so I ended up with shoes too big, they are resending a size smaller and should have them Monday or Tuesday.

If anyone is looking for a pair of shoes, 9 and 9.5, I have Northwave Kameleons and will sell them to you for what they cost me($67 with shipping) or I will be sending them back next week.


----------



## awf170 (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> If anyone is looking for a pair of shoes, 9 and 9.5, I have Northwave Kameleons and will sell them to you for what they cost me($67 with shipping) or I will be sending them back next week.



Can you bring them with you Sunday morning?  I need a clipless shoe and those might fit.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Can you bring them with you Sunday morning?  I need a clipless shoe and those might fit.



Will do.


----------



## Greg (Jun 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I can probably and just might do both nights.



I would love to be able to pull this off. Stay tuned.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 20, 2008)

As long as we don't get the stupid t-storms like we did this past week I will be there.

Seems like my body is finally getting used to this. The Monday after our first ride at Hubbard Park was a killer, was pretty sore.


----------



## Greg (Jun 22, 2008)

As of right now, I think I'm going to try to make both Tuesday and Thursday, weather-depending.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 22, 2008)

Greg said:


> As of right now, I think I'm going to try to make both Tuesday and Thursday, weather-depending.



Planning to be there too. Should have the new shoes for Tuesdays ride which should make it interesting.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 22, 2008)

I should be there Tuesday, I'll have to see how it goes for Thursday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2008)

What time do you wanna shoot for? 6:15?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What time do you wanna shoot for? 6:15?



I'm flexible, I'm assuming that's the time that's going to work best for Greg though.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah - I should be able to swing 6:15.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Should have the new shoes for Tuesdays ride which should make it interesting.



Awesome! Interesting, indeed... :lol:


----------



## powhunter (Jun 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Planning to be there too. Should have the new shoes for Tuesdays ride which should make it interesting.



so your clipped in now??  Thats great Jeff..you are definately riding with more balls/confidence than the first ride we went on...I still have  some pedals  that are still halfway decent if ya didnt pick some up already

steve


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2008)

powhunter said:


> so your clipped in now??  Thats great Jeff..you are definately riding with more balls/confidence than the first ride we went on...I still have  some pedals  that are still halfway decent if ya didnt pick some up already
> 
> steve



Thanks Steve. I got the pedals last week, was just waiting on the right sized shoes. According to UPS tracking I should have them tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been PMing with Nathan Cloud of Crankfire fame and he suggested these two rides:

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=211

http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=369

He's local and rides there often. In fact, he may join us on Thursday!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2008)

Memorize the map Greg and we'll follow you!


----------



## Greg (Jun 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Memorize the map Greg and we'll follow you!



Yeah, right. I do have an old GPS I might bring along. That will at least help us figure out where we are in relation to things. I also have my head lamp packed.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 23, 2008)

Actually Brain and I did part of the first one(to the left of 69) and rode back on the road and we did something pretty close to the second one.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

We did about half of the second one too.  I'd be up for giving the first one a shot.  I'm not sure how long it's going to take us though.  It might be a little on the longish side for our speed starting at 6:30ish.  It's just under 6 miles long and sounds like it has some climbs in it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Sounds like we will need to bring flashlight just in case.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Sounds like we will need to bring flashlight just in case.



I'll have my head lamp.  Always wanted to do some night riding...


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> We did about half of the second one too.  I'd be up for giving the first one a shot.  I'm not sure how long it's going to take us though.  It might be a little on the longish side for our speed starting at 6:30ish.  It's just under 6 miles long and sounds like it has some climbs in it.





o3jeff said:


> Sounds like we will need to bring flashlight just in case.





bvibert said:


> I'll have my head lamp.  Always wanted to do some night riding...



Let's go for it! I should be there by or perhaps a bit before 6:15. I have a headlamp (not sure I can wear it with the helmet) but at least if it gets too dark to ride, I can hike out. It just means we'll have to keep a fast pace going - crash course (literally) for Jeff to learn those pedals. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, I'm in.  I'll try to be there a bit before 6:15, but I have to stop at the bike shop on the way to pick up a spare tube.  Then I'll have to change my front tube when I get there since it's still flat from Sunday's ride...


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey all,  Nate from Crankfire here - Thursday is looking pretty good for me so far (65% I am in, but I am admittedly flaky/busy these days), so I should be able to provide a tour of sorts.  

6:15 is probably the earliest I can do as well.   

And this will be my 2nd ride in the woods in over a month :-(   And that first ride was about 3 miles long and consisted of following my freaked out by a friend in a "full face helmet and body armor" dog back to the car


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

Sweet! Welcome Nate! As I said in my PM on Crankfire, I hope to be hitting Nass up a lot. Today will be my first ride there, but judging by what Brian and Jeff have said, it seems like it might just make a great "home ride". I think it's within 15 minutes away from my house.

Buy some boards this winter and we'll get you on the slopes...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome Nate, I hope to see you on Thursday for a local's tour.

BTW - I really like your site, I've been using it for a couple of years now.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Sweet! Welcome Nate! As I said in my PM on Crankfire, I hope to be hitting Nass up a lot. Today will be my first ride there, but judging by what Brian and Jeff have said, it seems like it might just make a great "home ride". I think it's within 15 minutes away from my house.
> 
> Buy some boards this winter and we'll get you on the slopes...


Yeah, Nass is a good place.  Tons of trails, and every kind of trail you could want!  

And.... I used to be quite the snowboarder (not necessarily skill wise, but quantity wise) - part of my colleges student activity plan was a Sunday-Thursday season pass for Burke Mountain.  I was out riding 3-4 times a week at least...  It was heaven.   Then I came home, realized I had to get up waaay early, drive 3-4 hours, pay how much!!!!??, and I learned the riding style I preferred up there (tech, "glades", moguls, fast runs) didn't match the riding style my friends developed back home (terrain park and hits).   I got wicked spoiled.

So it's been years since I been out...   

But I got biking now!  Which I am not really doing much this year either....


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> Yeah, Nass is a good place.  Tons of trails, and every kind of trail you could want!
> 
> And.... I used to be quite the snowboarder (not necessarily skill wise, but quantity wise) - part of my colleges student activity plan was a Sunday-Thursday season pass for Burke Mountain.  I was out riding 3-4 times a week at least...  It was heaven.   Then I came home, realized I had to get up waaay early, drive 3-4 hours, pay how much!!!!??, and I learned the riding style I preferred up there (tech, "glades", moguls, fast runs) didn't match the riding style my friends developed back home (terrain park and hits).   I got wicked spoiled.
> 
> ...



Nice. Check out Sundown up the road from you. A bunch of us hit that most Wednesday nights and ski the bumps exclusively as well as compete in the bump comp. They're going to have two this year. A couple of us are almost fanatical about the place. While small, it's easily my favorite ski area in SNE, barring Berkshire East on a powder day...


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> BTW - I really like your site



+1

The routes on the topo maps thing is key. I'm going to have to buy a real GPS and figure that crap out.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

What are you guys looking to do both of these routes?


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> What are you guys looking to do both of these routes?



Yeah. One tonight, one Thursday...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah. One tonight, one Thursday...



I say the first one tonight and the other on Thursday.

BTW - I may not be able to make it on Thursday...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, should be no problem doing one a night. I would guess Brian and I did probably 1/3 of the first one and about half of the second one in one night


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I say the first one tonight and the other on Thursday.
> 
> BTW - I may not be able to make it on Thursday...



Sounds good for tonight and bummer about Thursday.



o3jeff said:


> Ok, should be no problem doing one a night. I would guess Brian and I did probably 1/3 of the first one and about half of the second one in one night



We can try to do both! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

I think I will use the regular pedals tonight since my UPS dude usually doesn't come till 4:30-5. I certainly don't want my first click in to be in the parking lot since I have never used them in my life.

I will probably wait until tomorrow to put them on and try them out around the yard to get a feel for them for Thursdays ride.

You better come Thursday night Brian cause I think Greg will only drag me out behind his bike if I get hurt:razz:


----------



## severine (Jun 24, 2008)

Gonna be wet...it's raining right now.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I think I will use the regular pedals tonight since my UPS dude usually doesn't come till 4:30-5. I certainly don't want my first click in to be in the parking lot since I have never used them in my life.
> 
> I will probably wait until tomorrow to put them on and try them out around the yard to get a feel for them for Thursdays ride.
> 
> You better come Thursday night Brian cause I think Greg will only drag me out behind his bike if I get hurt:razz:



Probably a good call on the pedals.  This probably isn't the ride to be breaking yourself in on... 

I have to go get a tux fitted in Southington this week and Thursday is the only day they're open late.  We'll see.  I might be able to go to the tux place right after work and still make it to Lamson's by 6:15-6:30...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Gonna be wet...it's raining right now.



Thanks.  I'm hoping that cell moves through quickly and we don't see much else for the rest of the day...


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Gonna be wet...it's raining right now.



Balls! The only saving grace is this rain is ahead of much drier air. Much lower humidity and a little breeze and things could totally dry out in a couple hours.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Gonna be wet...it's raining right now.



Hey, don't be showing that in here


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Looking at a different map it looks like that cell is just about through Burlington.  I don't think they got much rain out of it.  We didn't get more than a sprinkle here in Watertown.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Sunny and blue skies her in Glastonbury.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

I printed this off from Crankfire for tonight's ride:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

I might be able to make Thursday nights ride :smile:


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I might be able to make Thursday nights ride :smile:



Rad.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I printed this off from Crankfire for tonight's ride:



Nice!  The new mapper he's been working on is pretty sweet.  Though the track overlayed on the old topo might be useful as well since it shows the blue trail (which this track crosses a bit on the northern end) on it.  It also shows some dirt 'roads' that aren't on the one you printed.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2008)

If I can get it to print I'll print one of these too:

http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=211&w=0


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If I can get it to print I'll print one of these too:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/map/index.php?tid=7&t=211&w=0



Here:






The only way to print them is to screenshoot them.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I printed this off from Crankfire for tonight's ride:



Ahhh, nice.  I kinda thought that's would be the loop I would bring you on, but I am more than fine with doing the sessions stuff....   Not sure if this is going to be any help, but I will "walk you through" the aforementioned ride.  

1) Start at Lamsons Corner, cross route 69 and stay left hugging the cemetery wall, you should see some singletrack heading left into the woods.  Follow it.

2) Ride that for a while until it dumps you/ends on a loose rock doubletrack.  

3) Take a left down this doubletrack about 25 yards where you will come to a 4 way doubletrack intersection.   Take a left and pedal.  It's gonna be wet.  Follow this for a bit until you see the trail sort of bear to the right up a hill (if you went straight here it will put you onto Cornwall Road).     

4) Climb until it ends on a "T" - then take a right, heading UP.   Climb climb... oh it's horrible... climb climb...  it will eventually flatten out some, continues on, then put you out on an access road right after a quick little technical rock face climb.   

5) Almost straight across this access road (maybe a little to the left) you should see some more singletrack,  go in there and follow that until you come to another "T" that you will hit after riding a rocky fun downhill.   

6) At this "T", take a left and follow this out until you hit pavement (Cornwall Road).  

7) Directly across the street the trail will continue.   Follow it, it's going to turn into a one heckuva downhill    Enjoy it, its your reward for the previously mentioned climbing.

8) This trail is going to bring you out to Route 69 (Burlington Ave), where you will then cross, ride some rocky goodness, cross a stream and pop over a rock wall of sorts.   You are going to want to stay to the left - there is a trail heading up right before this rock wall (I think).  Don't go up there.  You want to stay paralleling route 69 here.

9) Now just follow this trail, it's gonna twist around for a bit, cross a few streams, and eventually bring you right back to your cars!

It's a good ride.  You should be fine with the rain today too, most of this ride stays pretty dry....    Good luck!

Edit:  Try this and find the "ketchup and cheetos" gps track (dead center) and click on it and load its polyline.   Might give you some pics and waypoints and such?


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 24, 2008)

That sounds like a fun ride


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the written instructions, sound like we are going to need them.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> That sounds like a fun ride



Indeed. We'll let you know!



o3jeff said:


> Thanks for the written instructions, sound like we are going to need them.



Yes, Nate. Thanks so much for that. I printed them too. I certainly wouldn't mind doing a repeat on Thursday or if I can get out again on Sunday. It would help solidify at least one route in this pathetic brain of mine.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

A little pop-up storm in the area right now, but I think we'll be okay. Leaving in 10 mins or so.


----------



## Greg (Jun 24, 2008)

*[thread="30340"]Tue night TR here.[/thread]*


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

So...tomorrow. Same loop? Hopefully with the west side included?


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> So...tomorrow. Same loop? Hopefully with the west side included?


I am in for tomorrow.   

So see you guys at Lamsons Corner 6:15-6:30?   Just look for a dopey looking guy in a green honda element (or a black diesel jetta) and a green bike.  A buddy of mine might join in as well if he can make it.

Hopefully the weather holds.


----------



## Greg (Jun 25, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> I am in for tomorrow.
> 
> So see you guys at Lamsons Corner 6:15-6:30?   Just look for a dopey looking guy in a green honda element (or a black diesel jetta) and a green bike.  A buddy of mine might join in as well if he can make it.
> 
> Hopefully the weather holds.



Sweet! You can show us the right way to go. :lol: POS grey Cherokee, silver Jamis hard tail. 

And please have patience with us.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> And please have patience with us.



No doubt, but if you can skip the real rocky up hills, we'll look pretty good:smile:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 25, 2008)

Assuming that my tux fitting doesn't take too long and it's not pouring then I'll be there.  I'll be in my white passat wagon and be riding the white and black rockhopper FSR.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 25, 2008)

I'll be driving a navy blue Pacifica with a silver Rockhopper HT.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 25, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> No doubt, but if you can skip the real rocky up hills, we'll look pretty good:smile:


Your in luck then, things uphill never seems to mix well with me either 

I have not been out much at all this year, so I think there is no need to worry about me being fast!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

The weather isn't looking all that promising for this ride tonight... 

Hopefully we get some rain to roll through early and then it lets off in time to ride!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> The weather isn't looking all that promising for this ride tonight...
> 
> Hopefully we get some rain to roll through early and then it lets off in time to ride!



Ugh, since I posted that the chances of rain went from 60% to 90% on the forecast I'm looking at..


----------



## severine (Jun 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Ugh, since I posted that the chances of rain went from 60% to 90% on the forecast I'm looking at..


I'm sorry.


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

Gonna be a game time decision for me. I'm hoping we can dodge the showers. As long as it's not a moderate to heavy rain, I'm in.


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 26, 2008)

I will keep an eye out here for whatever is decided....  though I typically prefer to avoid hail, rain and thunderstorms


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

Crankfire said:


> I will keep an eye out here for whatever is decided....  though I typically prefer to avoid hail, rain and thunderstorms



Say it is lightly raining, what might be the least "destructive" route to take?


----------



## Crankfire (Jun 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Say it is lightly raining, what might be the least "destructive" route to take?


Probably the planned loop,  but each of the discussed options have their bad spots for sure.   

The advantage of heading into Sessions would be that it stays closer to the cars, so if we needed to bale due to weather we could get back much much faster.  And less climbing.

I dunno, if the weather is cooperative enough we can just play it by ear?


----------



## Greg (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks like after this last batch moves through, we're in Schaeffer City! :beer:







See you all this evening.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking pretty clear, should have a nice ride tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice ride.  The 26th TR is here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/30471-nassahegan-raw-burlington-ct-6-26-08-a.html


----------

